# Great Palace Vine



## Smitty37 (May 29, 2015)

Having seen some mention of this kit that I checked on earlier I decided to run it past you again.  No Pictures they have plenty of pictures at the DAYACOM INDUSTRIAL CO., LTD  website under product then HIGHEND PEN KITS. 

I asked only about two finishes earlier but a third finish has been added at a substantually lower price than the others.  The kits are available in Rhodium/22k Gold, Rhodium/Sterling Silver and Rhodium/Rhodium in both full and Jr. Size and in both Fountain Pen and Rollerball configurations.  The Sterling Silver parts are solid .925 Silver then overplated with silver to combat tarnish.  I don't know if they are stamped .925 but from what I have been told they can be.  The Nibs are German Made by JOWO and are stamped with the Dayacom Logo.

The MOQ is 100 kits - which is a cost of $4800 to $12900 for the kits...so I would be unlikely to offer more than one.

Prices shown are approximate and are FOB Taiwan so there are two tiers of shipping along with customs and other charges to be added.  I will estimate that they will add about 20% to the price for a single kit order and a little less for multi-kit orders

Your votes do not commit you to actually buying the kits.  If you select the any option please don't select others along with it.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 31, 2015)

*Comments Welcome*

It might not be clear but comments regarding the number of kits you might buy if offered are welcome.


----------



## CaptainJane (May 31, 2015)

*too rich for me*

Sorry, too rich for me.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 31, 2015)

CaptainJane said:


> Sorry, too rich for me.


Too rich for almost everybody Jane, that's why I'm testing the water a little with this poll.  I asked in an earlier poll and there was not enough interest to follow up.


----------



## H2O (May 31, 2015)

I've seen these offered on another site with a pre-order minimum to acquire before the order is placed.

I'm guessing these are for the people that claim to sell $500 - $1500 pens and there doesn't seem to be very many of those.

There can't really be that many people willing to pay these amounts for a pen kit, can there?
I cringe at the prices of the higher end kits from PSI and the like, and have yet to purchase one. I'm sure there are many people in my situation, that just can't afford to spend that much on one kit, when it can be spread out for several items... not just kits.

It would be kind of neat to have one for a conversational piece though.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 31, 2015)

H2O said:


> I've seen these offered on another site with a pre-order minimum to acquire before the order is placed.
> 
> I'm guessing these are for the people that claim to sell $500 - $1500 pens and there doesn't seem to be very many of those.
> 
> ...


 Well, there are more people who would agree with you on the price than would disagree....myself included.  Dayacom put a lot of time and effort into developing this kit.  I'm sure they knew it was a prestige piece that would not have a lot of buyers.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 31, 2015)

Smitty37 said:


> H2O said:
> 
> 
> > I've seen these offered on another site with a pre-order minimum to acquire before the order is placed.
> ...



Both of you are right but remember there are people that buy Chevy Sparks and others that buy Chevy Corvettes. You just need to sell at the right venue to sell each type of pen, at a farmers market or craft fair the pen wouldn't sell but you can sell Slim lines,Cigars, and Sierra style at them, but you need to be at a high end art show to sell a $500 to $1,000 and up pen. Even at them your only going to sell one or two at maybe every third show but it will sure help you sell the $300-$500 pen at every show.


----------



## CREID (May 31, 2015)

you didn't put "no" as an option


----------



## SteveG (May 31, 2015)

A point supported in multiple discussions here on IAP, and one which I experience in my own sales (live, at the table, not on line), is this:

 If you have a few higher end pens for sale, many of which you actually sell quite infrequently, you will boost sales of your pens in your "above median" group. This "above median" group of pens are likely to be your most profitable ones. You may read this and wonder, but for me it is fact. For this to work, you need to present the highest price pens that are a good fit for that high price, and that is where the kits like the ones under consideration here come in.  You also need to avoid presenting pens that are extremely low priced.  To put numbers on my assertions here, my lowest price pen is $145. The highest (at present) is $900.  I have the greatest number of sales at $155, and get fairly frequent sales at the $245(+/-) price point.  I am fortunate to have a decent venue to support this price structure, and it is primarily impulse-buy type of sales. For someone that needs to be selling at a lower overall price structure, the same principle will apply.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 31, 2015)

CREID said:


> you didn't put "no" as an option


 If you would not be interested just don't vote, we don't need "no" as an option.  We want to khow how many folks might buy these kits, not how many won't buy them.


----------



## CREID (May 31, 2015)

If you put no as an option, you would know how many people considered whether or no they would buy. If you only go by how many people looked at your post, they may just have left and no considered the question, Ya know?
Curt


----------



## Smitty37 (May 31, 2015)

CREID said:


> If you put no as an option, you would know how many people considered whether or no they would buy. If you only go by how many people looked at your post, they may just have left and no considered the question, Ya know?
> Curt


True but any who just looked at the poll and left would not likely be interested.....


----------



## SteveG (May 31, 2015)

I responded to the poll with the type kits I would purchase (all Jr size), given the full range of selection. I did not select the "Any Jr" option, preferring to indicate the specific ones I would like. The reality is that I will probably order any of the types (Full or Jr) available if an order is put together because I like the looks of the kit.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 3, 2015)

I will be interested in seeing the results of this, so this is just a "reminder bump"


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 7, 2015)

*poll closing*

poll closes tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 8, 2015)

Poll Closes midf afternoon today.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 9, 2015)

Please vist the new poll as we try to narrow down what we will be offering in this style.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 9, 2015)

36 total votes on 14 items sure doesn't seem to me that there is a great enough interest in this component set.


----------



## edstreet (Jun 9, 2015)

That's because it's over $10.00.


----------



## Smitty37 (Jun 9, 2015)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> 36 total votes on 14 items sure doesn't seem to me that there is a great enough interest in this component set.


You might be right Roy.....Maybe there isn't enough interest.


----------



## Bean_Counter (Jun 9, 2015)

While its a nice Kit Leroy just can't fathom $60+ on a kit.


----------

